

GroupOn implemented my suggestion today - MikeHo

Two weeks ago, I sent a suggestion in to GroupOn in regards of a direct referral model to compensate the user. Allowing the user to market directly within their own social circle and receiving compensation for their contributions.<p>Today, GroupOn implemented the Referral-A-Friend compensation type plan for a limited duration.<p>Original message (February 22, 2011):<p>"Social Peer Marketing --<p>For each GroupOn member, allow them to share today's deal with an incentive, users who purchase from their link result in the posting GroupOn member receiving compensation -- a % of the savings to cost ratio, etc. can be in the form of credits or GroupOn dollars.<p>This will allow GroupOn to tap in to a buyer market in which otherwise haven't heard of GroupOn (rare case these days) or a buyer in which originally would not have purchased.<p>Instead of allocating marketing funds towards another ppc/google campaign, this allows the GroupOn member to leverage their own social circle through Facebook, Twitter, or their personal blogs -- which can be very effective nowadays"<p>Message GroupOn sent out today --<p>"Hi [GroupOn Member Name],
It's always been easy to refer friends to Groupon. Now it's more rewarding, too.
For a limited time, refer friends and you'll earn $20 Groupon Bucks for each friend who buys their first Groupon.* That's twice the normal reward! Here's how it works: ...<p>Your personal referral link:
http://www.groupon.com/r/uu1500####"<p>It'd be naive to say this was implemented solely due to my suggestion, but I thought it was neat nevertheless.<p>However, the simple response with no follow up after "Hi Michael,<p>Thanks for the suggestion! If you'd be interested in sharing additional suggestions you can share them here: suggestions@groupon.com.<p>Regards,<p>Jordan-Leigh
support@groupon.com<p>Please, rate my reply here: 
http://www.nicereply.com/groupon/6397436/###2849" is discouraging for further suggestion input.<p>If anyone is working on a group-buying type start up, knows someone who is, etc.. and would like suggestions, I have a couple which I believe would be cutting-edge in which the larger sites do not even have implemented yet.
======
ScottBurson
It's actually "Groupon". I don't know how this "GroupOn" thing got started.

